# Kommen Sie mit komplett englischen Spielen zurecht?



## Administrator (4. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Solon25 (4. Januar 2005)

Grundsätzlich ja. Kommt aber da immer auf die Aussprache an, klar und deutlich oder genuschelt...
Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das ich auf ein Textlastiges Spiel wie Morrowind viel Lust in englischer Version habe


----------



## HYPE (4. Januar 2005)

Solon25 am 04.01.2005 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich ja. Kommt aber da immer auf die Aussprache an, klar und deutlich oder genuschelt...
> Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das ich auf ein Textlastiges Spiel wie Morrowind viel Lust in englischer Version habe



Jo, so geht's mir auch   

gruss
hype


----------



## March20 (4. Januar 2005)

´schließe mich da mal an.bei einem game wo viel gesprochen wird,würd ich höchstens mit untertitel auskommen.

aber irgendwie find ich die sache wie bei bloodlines nicht schlecht.

englische voice und dt. untertitel.dann kann man sichs aussuchen


----------



## Solon25 (4. Januar 2005)

March20 am 04.01.2005 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> englische voice und dt. untertitel.dann kann man sichs aussuchen



Aus dieser Methode resultiert ja meine Englisch Auffrischung/Verbesserung  Auf Konsole Resident Evil ist das beste Beispiel, RE ist immer (auch in Japan) englisch gesprochen mit Untertiteln. Sehr toll ist Final Fantasy 10, kompl. in gut verständlichem Englisch gesprochen mit deutschen Untertiteln. Usus war bis dahin bei FF ja nur Text.

Gruss Solon


----------



## Atrox (4. Januar 2005)

ich hab dank max payne (1 und 2), gta, morrowind und konsorten erst richtig english gelernt, das in der schule is ja immer die idealform, die man aber nirgends findet. 
also zuerst hats mich ja schon gestört, da ich aber grundsätzlich speiel, die mir gefallen öfter spiele, bin ich gut rein gekommen, und jezt mcahts mir nichts aus. vorallem wenn die deutsche version oft nicht genießbar is (unreal2).


----------



## Weeper_1 (4. Januar 2005)

Ich hab grundsätzlich kein Problem mit englischen Spielen.

Trotzdem bevorzuge ich ganz klar deutsche Versionen! 
Spiele wie z.B. Morrowind oder Civ3 würde ich mir in Englisch nicht kaufen, darunter leidet nur die Atmosphäre und außerdem ist es auf dauer recht anstrengend.

Auch Shooter spiele ich lieber auf deutsch sofern sie nicht vollkommen Blut und Gewaltfrei gemacht wurden.

deshalb --> Grundsätzlich ja, bevorzuge aber deutsche Versionen

MfG
Weeper


----------



## BladeWND (4. Januar 2005)

Also ich kaufe mir keine! Spiele auf Englisch, aus dem einfachen Grund ich kann kein Englisch aber wir leben in Deutschland!! Also muss ich es auch nicht können.....  
Ein Spiel das hier erscheint sollte auch ganz auf deutsch sein! Die Sprecher sind vielleicht ! manchmal etwas unglücklich gewählt, aber dieses Gespräch wie " das kann man sich nicht anhören, ich schalte auf englisch um" kann ich echt nicht mehr hören.

Es gibt kein Spiel wo die Sprecher stören! Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung......  Die Sprecher sind immer nur eine Sache der Gewöhnung, wer die englische Version nicht kennt wird sich auch nie, wenn man ehrlich ist an den deutschen Sprechern stören.
So ist es ja auch bei Filmen......

Wie gesagt in Deutschland spricht man deutsch!


----------



## davidian2000 (4. Januar 2005)

wenn ich die wahl habe, greife ich bei gleichwertigen programmen zur deutschen version. außer in den fällen, dass tests die deutsche sprachausgabe bemängeln und explizit darauf hinweisen, dass die englische bei weitem besser ist. dann reicht mir auch deutscher untertitel.

spiele, die in deutscher version in irgendeiner weise zensiert werden, nehme ich dann jedoch lieber in original-version und quäle mich durch  



			
				BladeWND am 04.01.2005 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt in Deutschland spricht man deutsch!



das kommt ganz aufs stadtviertel an


----------



## PilleFryday (4. Januar 2005)

Solon25 am 04.01.2005 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 04.01.2005 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wobei die dt. Untertitel ja wohl nicht ernst gemeint sein können, da war ja so manche Lachnummer vorbei


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. Januar 2005)

SYSTEM am 04.01.2005 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


[x] Grundsätzlich problemlos - mit Einschränkung:
Wenn zu starker Slang gesprochen wird, muss ich auf (auch englischsprachige) Untertitel zurückgreifen.


----------



## Solon25 (4. Januar 2005)

PilleFryday am 04.01.2005 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 04.01.2005 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jep, das hab ich auch mal in einem anderen Thread geschrieben. Daher verstehe ich auch Testaussagen wie _"grausame Übersetzung" _


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Januar 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 04.01.2005 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 04.01.2005 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ist es bei mir auch. Auch wenn natürlich ein Brocken wie Morrowind in der DV dann doch etwas bequemer ist.


----------



## Dimebag (4. Januar 2005)

BladeWND am 04.01.2005 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kaufe mir keine! Spiele auf Englisch, aus dem einfachen Grund ich kann kein Englisch aber wir leben in Deutschland!! Also muss ich es auch nicht können.....
> Ein Spiel das hier erscheint sollte auch ganz auf deutsch sein! Die Sprecher sind vielleicht ! manchmal etwas unglücklich gewählt, aber dieses Gespräch wie " das kann man sich nicht anhören, ich schalte auf englisch um" kann ich echt nicht mehr hören.
> 
> Es gibt kein Spiel wo die Sprecher stören! Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung......  Die Sprecher sind immer nur eine Sache der Gewöhnung, wer die englische Version nicht kennt wird sich auch nie, wenn man ehrlich ist an den deutschen Sprechern stören.
> ...



Wenn du dir nicht die Mühe machen willst, Sprachen zu lernen, ist das deine Sache und IMHO dein Nachteil.
Und selbstverständlich gibt es absolut grottige Sprecher. Ich kann dir sogar ein Beispiel geben, wo's umgekehrt war:
Bei "The Black Mirror" waren die englischen Sprecher sogar 100x schlechter als die deutschen. Ich hatte das Game auf Englisch und mich haben die Sprecher auch gestört, bevor ich die deutschen gehört habe.

Aber zum Thema:
Ich komme mit englischen Spielen zurecht. Ich bevorzuge sie sogar, weil ich mich stark für Sprachen interessiere (bin ja auch Lehrer) und man ab und an noch was dazu lernt.
Und oft ist die deutsche Übersetzung ziemlich stumpf und öde, viel Flair geht verloren.
Eine gut gemachte Übersetzung war z.B. die von Sims 2.

mfg


----------



## BladeWND (4. Januar 2005)

Nö nachteile habe ich keine wenn ich kein englisch kann, den nachteil haben die Hersteller, denn auf die Produkte kann ich verzichten......

Das die Hersteller das auch merken sieht  man an dem neuen Warcraft Titel, dort wird sich ja auch die Mühe gemacht....

Deutschland ist einer der größten Märkte für Videospiele, deswegen sollte es auch "deutsche"  Spiele geben ganz einfach.

Wenn ein Hersteller z.B aus Rußland auf die Idee kommt sein Spiel nicht zu übersetzen, sollen wir dann alles russich lernen?


----------



## Dimebag (4. Januar 2005)

BladeWND am 04.01.2005 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö nachteile habe ich keine wenn ich kein englisch kann, den nachteil haben die Hersteller, denn auf die Produkte kann ich verzichten......
> 
> Das die Hersteller das auch merken sieht  man an dem neuen Warcraft Titel, dort wird sich ja auch die Mühe gemacht....
> 
> ...



Ich meinte mit Nachteilen eigentlich eher Nachteile ausserhalb von Videogames    Und die sind mit Sicherheit massiv.
Aber selbst bei Spielen - wie gesagt, mit guten Sprachkenntnissen kann man sich hier und da mal eine bessere Version mit mehr Witz / Charme anhören, und nicht nur die in der Heimsprache.

Und zu deiner letzten Frage: schön wäre es. Nur leider natürlich nicht machbar. Aber wenn ich Russisch könnte, würde ich mir mit Sicherheit die russische Version kaufen.

mfg


----------



## BladeWND (4. Januar 2005)

Also ich habe bis jetzt nie Nachteile gehabt, aber auch wenn ich englisch könnte,  ich würde die deutsche Version kaufen.


----------



## Kajetan (4. Januar 2005)

BladeWND am 04.01.2005 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe bis jetzt nie Nachteile gehabt, aber auch wenn ich englisch könnte,  ich würde die deutsche Version kaufen.



Dann hoffe darauf, dass Du im Berufsleben niemals eine andere Sprache als Deutsch verwenden musst.


----------



## Dimebag (4. Januar 2005)

BladeWND am 04.01.2005 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe bis jetzt nie Nachteile gehabt, aber auch wenn ich englisch könnte,  ich würde die deutsche Version kaufen.



Nachteil 1: 
Informationen, worüber auch immer, die in anderen Sprachen verfasst sind, sind dir unzugänglich. 

Und unter "Informationen" fällt alles, von Romanen über Zeitungen über Kulturelles (wie Filme) bis hin zu I-Net Artikeln, Nachrichten... ach was auch immer.

Und es gibt zig Nachteile, von denen man nichts merkt, bis man die Sprachen kennt, gelle? 

mfg


----------



## Dumbi (4. Januar 2005)

Spiele auf englisch hören sich einfach "originaler" an! Wenn ich z.B. FSW oder DFHD spiele, dann passen deutsche Sprecher nicht so recht ins Setting. 
Und es ist leider eine Tatsache, dass die Synchronisation bei Spielen noch bei weitem nicht so ausgereift ist wie bei Spielfilmen.
Die Kombination aus englischer Sprache und deutschen Untertiteln sollte eigentlich alle glücklich machen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Januar 2005)

Dumbi am 04.01.2005 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kombination aus englischer Sprache und deutschen Untertiteln sollte eigentlich alle glücklich machen.



Oder beide Sprachen auf eine Disk (DVD würde sich ja anbieten), was ja auch schon immer öfter so gemacht wird.


----------



## Killtech (4. Januar 2005)

[X] Grundsätzlich, Ja! Sobald es aber in Richtung "Hardcore Slang" geht, sind englische Untertitel doch ganz nützlich.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## BladeWND (4. Januar 2005)

Dimebag am 04.01.2005 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> BladeWND am 04.01.2005 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das alles gibt es auch in deutsch


----------



## wintagoo (4. Januar 2005)

ich lebte 13 jahre lang in der ami-siedlung in frankfurt ^^  von daher


----------



## Dimebag (4. Januar 2005)

BladeWND am 04.01.2005 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 04.01.2005 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du meinst... 

da es hier nicht um die Vorteile von Fremdsprachen geht, lasse ich die Diskussion jetzt mal.

mfg


----------



## BladeWND (4. Januar 2005)

Mach das, aber ich hab recht


----------



## Dumbi (4. Januar 2005)

> Oder beide Sprachen auf eine Disk (DVD würde sich ja anbieten), was ja auch schon immer öfter so gemacht wird.



Yup! Dann kann sich jeder aussuchen, auf welcher Sprache er das game Spielen möchte. 
Und ausserdem: Wer ein Spiel lieber auf englisch spielen möchte, greift eher zu Raubkopien als zur Importware; vielleicht ist es ein KAUFreiz, die Sprache der Software aussuchen zu können.


----------



## Hadrian (4. Januar 2005)

Ich bevorzuge grundsätzlich die englischsprachige Version, sobald das Spiel nicht von einem deutschen Entwicklerteam kommt (Ausnahmen wie "Black Mirror" bestätigen die Regel). Zu oft waren die deutschen Versionen in der Vergangenheit nur unbefriedigend übersetzt bzw. vertont. Als ich mich das erste Mal mit PC-Spielen befaßte (Anno 1993) war die Lage noch deutlich katastrophaler als heute; wer sich an die deutschen Versionen von Dune 2 oder Civilization 1 erinnert, weiß was ich meine.
Ich habe jedenfalls erst durch englische Software die Motivation gefunden, diese Sprache wirklich gut zu erlernen. Kein Witz: Das Spielen von Legend-Textadventures wie "Eric the Unready" mit Wörterbuch ist lehrreicher als manche Schulstunde gewesen. Und auch heute entgeht einem vieles, wenn man zur eingedeutschten Fassung greift. Das öfter erwähnte Morrowind hat z.B. eine sehr aktive Mod-Szene, deren hervorragende Questmods man mit der deutschen Version nur sehr eingeschränkt nutzen kann.
Das Beste sind aber sicher Spiele, bei der mehrere Sprachversionen zur Auswahl stehen, da so sämtliche Vorlieben unter einen Hut gebracht würden. Zum Glück scheint sich langsam ein dementsprechender Trend abzuzeichen (z.B. Beyond Good & Evil; Prince of Persia: SoT; Splinter Cell: PT; Conan; Syberia DVD-Collection usw.).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Januar 2005)

Dumbi am 04.01.2005 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ausserdem: Wer ein Spiel lieber auf englisch spielen möchte, greift eher zu Raubkopien als zur Importware; vielleicht ist es ein KAUFreiz, die Sprache der Software aussuchen zu können.



Was soll das bitte? Alle die EVs spielen sind also Kopierer? Auch schon mitbekommen, daß mitunter die EVs preiswerter und dann auch ungeschnitten sind?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (5. Januar 2005)

Spiele von deutschen Entwicklern gibts bei mir in Deutsch, den Rest gibts ohne Ausnahme in Englisch - gerade Text-/Dialog-lastige Spiele wie Morrowind. 

Untertitel. ob Englisch oder Deutsch, lenken nur vom eigentlichen Geschehen ab, gibts also nicht für mich.


----------



## Kajetan (5. Januar 2005)

LowriderRoxx am 05.01.2005 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Untertitel. ob Englisch oder Deutsch, lenken nur vom eigentlichen Geschehen ab, gibts also nicht für mich.



Das ist reine Gewöhnungssache. Als Deutscher ist man ja durch das hohe Niveau der Sprach-Synchros im letzten Jahrhundert  komplett verwöhnt worden, dass man nun Untertitel per se als "störend" empfindet.

Durch das Aufkommen von DVD's mit mehreren Tonspuren und vor allem durch meinen eigenen Genuss von Animes (zugegebenermassen ist mein Japanisch nicht wirklich gut ausgeprägt) habe ich mich im Laufe der Jahre an Untertitel gewöhnt und empfinde sie nicht mehr als störend, sondern als essentielles Hilfsmittel, um zB. einen Film in der Original-Spache zu geniessen oder die originalen Stimmen der Schauspieler zu hören, ohne vollkommen ahnungslos das Geschehen auf dem Bildschirm betrachten zu müssen.

Untertitel?


----------



## Dimebag (5. Januar 2005)

BladeWND am 04.01.2005 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach das, aber ich hab recht



In deinem eigenen Interesse rate ich dir, vielleicht irgendwann mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand zu wagen...


----------



## GASMan (5. Januar 2005)

Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Lösung wie bei Steam nicht schlecht: Je nachdem welche Sprache man in Steam einstellt, lädt es die Sprachdateien beim Spielstart runter. Hab das mal bei meiner englischen Fassung von Half-Life 2 ausprobiert. 700mb später war ich über die hohe Qualität der Sprecher erstaunt und habs dann nochmal auf deutsch durchgespielt. Hab mich genauso gut unterhalten gefühlt. 
Mittlerweile können sich die deutschen Versionen der meisten Spiele schon sehen lassen, aber vor ein paar Jahren wurden viele Lokalisationen eher stiefmütterlich behandelt (z.B. Starlancer), wenn es überhaupt eine gab (Diablo). So habe ich überhaupt erst richtig Englisch gelernt und bin froh darüber, da ich, von meinem Studium her, fast nur mit englisch-sprachigen Texten zu tun hab.

"Spielend lernen" - besser kann man's doch gar nicht haben!

Normalerweise ziehe ich immer die Original-Fassungen vor; bei Spielen wie bei Büchern und Filmen. Dass ich bei letzterem häufig (französische, chinesische etc.) auf die Untertiel zurückgreifen muss und die Bücher schon ganz wegfallen stört mich nur insofern, dass ich die Sprache nicht kann. Ich möchte einfach das Produkt so genießen, wie es sich der Regisseur / Spiele-Designer / Autor gedacht hat und nicht eine durch Übersetzung - unfreiwillig -  "gefilterte" Version.
Allerdings bin ich froh, dass wir hier in Deutschland eine so gute Lokalisation haben. Besonders bei Filmen gibt es wohl auf der ganzen Welt nichts dergleichen (in vielen Ländern gibt es nur Untertitel oder alle Darsteller werden von einem Sprechen gesprochen!).

So soll jeder selbst entscheiden welche Version er spielen/sehen/lesen will, da ja solche Produkte immer noch unterhalten sollen.
Allerdings ist es nicht richtig, dass man keine Nachteile hat, wenn man kein Englisch kann, da es in unserer Zeit fast überall  zur Kommunikation und Informationsbeschaffung benutzt werden kann und von den meisten Arbeitgebern in vielen Branchen vorrausgesetzt wird.

Grüße,
GASMan


----------



## Kajetan (5. Januar 2005)

-


----------



## Dumbi (5. Januar 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 05.01.2005 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 04.01.2005 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist falsch rübergekommen! Ich meinte, dass es bezüglich der EVs für Spieler keine große Auswahlmöglichkeit gibt: Import oder Raubkopie, und da ist das Kopieren natürlich verlockender.
Was ich also sagen wollte, ist nicht, dass Besitzer von EVs Raubkopierer sind, sondern dass ein einfacherer Zugang zu EVs Kopierer bekehren könnte.
Ich hoffe, das nun alle Unklarheiten beseitigt sind.


----------



## PilleFryday (7. Januar 2005)

BladeWND am 04.01.2005 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kaufe mir keine! Spiele auf Englisch, aus dem einfachen Grund ich kann kein Englisch aber wir leben in Deutschland!! Also muss ich es auch nicht können.....
> Ein Spiel das hier erscheint sollte auch ganz auf deutsch sein! Die Sprecher sind vielleicht ! manchmal etwas unglücklich gewählt, aber dieses Gespräch wie " das kann man sich nicht anhören, ich schalte auf englisch um" kann ich echt nicht mehr hören.
> 
> Es gibt kein Spiel wo die Sprecher stören! Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung......  Die Sprecher sind immer nur eine Sache der Gewöhnung, wer die englische Version nicht kennt wird sich auch nie, wenn man ehrlich ist an den deutschen Sprechern stören.
> ...




Das erzähl mal jemandem, der in der (Privat-)Wirtschaft tätig ist, der lacht sich über deine Aussagen kaputt und schickt dich wieder nach hause


----------



## Solon25 (7. Januar 2005)

Dumbi am 05.01.2005 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist falsch rübergekommen! Ich meinte, dass es bezüglich der EVs für Spieler keine große Auswahlmöglichkeit gibt: Import oder Raubkopie, und da ist das Kopieren natürlich verlockender.
> Was ich also sagen wollte, ist nicht, dass Besitzer von EVs Raubkopierer sind, sondern dass ein einfacherer Zugang zu EVs Kopierer bekehren könnte.
> Ich hoffe, das nun alle Unklarheiten beseitigt sind.



Wer online geht um sich das Spiel zu saugen, hat auch Zugang zu Import Händlern. Wie Nali schon sagte, sind die Preise da meistens/immer günstiger. *Das* sollte verlocken, nicht aber der Zugang zum saugen...


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2005)

Dumbi am 05.01.2005 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist falsch rübergekommen! Ich meinte, dass es bezüglich der EVs für Spieler keine große Auswahlmöglichkeit gibt: Import oder Raubkopie, und da ist das Kopieren natürlich verlockender. ...


Und wo sind jetzt die Unmassen von Möglichkeiten von DVs ?
Im-Laden-kaufen oder Raubkopie ?
Sind doch auch nur 2. 

Eigentlich sogar noch weniger, da EVs aufgrund der Verbreitung der Sprache von mehr Leuten verbreitet werden als DVs ...


----------



## Jeeks (7. Januar 2005)

Prinzipiell habe ich keinerlei Probleme mit englischen Spielen. Wenn in dem Spiel allerdings viel gesprochen wird, brauche ich unbedingt einen englischen Untertitel.

Wenn es allerdings eine deutsche Version gibt nehme ich die (sofern es nicht die Lösung engl. Sprachausgabe - dt. Untertitel ist).


----------



## Leptosom (7. Januar 2005)

Ich bevorzuge nach Möglichkeit immer die Originalversion, da die lokalisierten Versionen leider sehr oft nur mangelhaft übersetzt sind.

Die schlechten Übersetzungen sind sehr oft noch nicht mal Ursache des Übersetzers sondern liegen meist darin begründet, dass eine Lokalisation einen zusätzlichen finanziellen Aufwand bedeutet den die Herstellerfirma natürlich minimieren will. Ich hab' schon ne ganze Zeit in der Softwarelokalisation gearbeitet und musste da schon Dinge absegnen wo sich einem die Fussnägel aufrollen.(wie der eine deutsche Kunde der in einer englischen Anleitung das Wort Handy für ein Mobiltelefon haben wollte  )

Eines der Vorbilder in Sachen Lokalisation ist meines Erachtens Microsoft - die haben allerdings auch das Geld sich vernünftige Übersetzungen zu leisten und tragen auch ihren Teil (Glossare, Styleguides) zum Gelingen einer guten Übersetzung bei.


Ein weiterer Punkt warum ich Originale bevorzuge ist, das durch eine Übersetzung immer etwas vom Original verlorengeht. Es gibt eben Dinge die nicht übersetzt werden können. 


Schönen Gruss

Leptosom


----------



## kimmikkimmik (8. Januar 2005)

Leptosom am 07.01.2005 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bevorzuge nach Möglichkeit immer die Originalversion, da die lokalisierten Versionen leider sehr oft nur mangelhaft übersetzt sind.
> 
> Die schlechten Übersetzungen sind sehr oft noch nicht mal Ursache des Übersetzers sondern liegen meist darin begründet, dass eine Lokalisation einen zusätzlichen finanziellen Aufwand bedeutet den die Herstellerfirma natürlich minimieren will.
> ...
> ...



Dem ganzen kann ich nur Zustimmen.

Lokalisierungen kosten sehr viel Geld und sind meistens mangelhaft.
Das Geld fehlt bei den Herstellern an allen Enden und so kann ich es gut verstehen, wenn ein Spiel nur mit dt. Untertitel und Originalsprache herausgegeben wird.

Ehrlich gesagt stört mich dies auch nicht, solange ich den Untertitel ausschalten kann. 
Aufgrund der vielen wirklich mangelhaften Übersetzungen bei Spielen (vor allem bei Wortwitzen u.ä.) bin ich dazu übergegangen Spiele (sofern möglich) in der Orginalsprache zu Spielen. Dadurch bleiben alle sprachspezifischen Feinheiten der Spiele erhalten und (wie schon einige bermerkt haben) es fördert das Fremdsprachenverständnis. 

Ein weiterer Vorteil bei Originalversionen ist, dass meistens noch einige Specials im Spiel integriert sind, die in den deutschen oder europäischen Versionen nicht mehr enthalten sind.

Bestes Beispiel hierfür ist die Final Fantasy Reihe (Okay ein Konsolentitel). Viele Specials und einige Spiele sind ausschließlich in Japan erschienen. Aktuell u.a. Final Fantasy X-2 Last Missions, welches ich in Orginalsprache (Japanisch) spiele. (Das funktioniert jedoch nur, da die Sprachausgabe auf englisch ist und ich japanisch teilweise verstehe).

Grüß

Kimmikkimmik


----------



## reuten (12. Januar 2005)

wer kein englisch kann: schon sch#*+e


----------



## satchmo (27. Januar 2005)

reuten am 12.01.2005 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> wer kein englisch kann: schon sch#*+e


Wir  haben einen deutschen Absatzmarkt für Videospiele, die Hersteller wollen in Deutschland Geld verdienen, also möchte ich ein Spiel auch in deutscher Sprache haben. 
Mein Englisch ist relativ Verhandlungssicher, trotzdem stört mich die ständige erhöhte Konzentration, die zumindest ich benötige, wenn ich ein rein englischsprachiges Spiel spiele (und alles verstehe ich nun auch nicht immer!!!!). Wer das möchte kann sich immer und jederzeit Importspiele kaufen, kein Problem. Wer das nicht möchte sollte immer die Möglichkeit besitzen auf entsprechend lokalisisierte Titel zurückgreifen können.
Warum es zur Zeit so "modisch" und "cool" ist, Filme und Spiele in Englisch zu konsumieren entzieht sich meinem Verständnis. Diese Sprache ist für mich Mittel zum Zweck, nicht mehr. Wüsste auch nicht, warum es cool sein sollte, denn politisch gesehen finde ich an englischsprachigen Ländern mal überhaupt gar nichts cool! Dann doch lieber Spanisch als Modesprache. Das alles nur so am Rande...
Das Beispiel indem einem Forumsnutzer auf seinen Kommentar hin, dass er kein Englisch könne und auch nicht brauche, entgegent wurde, dass ihm kulturell und auch Informationstechnisch etwas entgehe stimmt nun wirklich nur ansatzweise. Ich für meinen Teil finde es unklug, sich im englischsprachigen Ausland, oder Medieseiten zu erkundigen, da  der Wahrheitsgehalt zum Teil hinkt und schlichtweg unbrauchbar ist. Da haben wir in unserem Land genug verschiedene Medien um sich objektiven und auch den verschiensten subjektiven Meinungen hinzugegeben und somit Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu finden. Dise gilt fürs politische, wirtschaftliche sowie auch kulturelle... Grundsätzlich ist es immer von großem Vorteil, eine Fremdsprache zu beherrschen, das würde ich und möchte ich natürlich niemals abstreiten, aber relativieren...


----------



## redcrush (30. Januar 2005)

satchmo am 27.01.2005 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> reuten am 12.01.2005 21:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich nur zustimmen.wer das englische original will soll sich das als import holen,in deutschen läden haben gefälligst auch deutsche versionen zu stehen.mag sein,und ist mit sicherheit auch so,dass das beherschen einer fremdsprache von vorteil ist.man kann aber nicht erwarten das jeder eine fremdsprache (im moment ist's wohl englisch) wie seine muttersprache spricht.mein englisch reicht aus um ein paar texte (gelesen) zu verstehen,bei gesprochenen hab ich dann schon wieder schwierigkeiten.ein spiel das wie ein rollenspiel sehr text-u. storylastig ist entzieht sich somit meiner möglichkeiten.auch die option untertitel ist für mich nicht ausreichend.ich möchte auch was vom spiel mitbekommen und nicht nur permanent auf das textfensterchen mit dem untertitel starren müssen.zudem (das ist meine persönliché meinung) überschätzen viele mit sicherheit ihre fremdsprachenfähigkeiten.klar gibt's hier die cracks.aber viele spielen doch das englische original auch wegen der uncut-anteile im spiel.ausserdem,woher kommen denn die ganzen achso qualifizierten aussagen,das deutsche synchro schrott ist,wenn doch hier jeder die englische version spielt.dann dürfte doch auch keiner wissen wie gut oder schlecht die deutsche version ist.hier wird lediglig auf einer welle mit geritten,die heißt : spielt englisch.denn ich glaube kaum das die spracherperten hier immer deutsch und englisch kaufen,damit sie beide vergleichen können.ich persönlich habe noch kein spiel gespielt,das so schlecht synchronisiert wúrde,das man es nicht spielen könnte,vorallendingen bei den aktuellen (wénn denn da mal was auf deutsch kommt    )


----------



## Riq12 (7. März 2005)

redcrush am 30.01.2005 04:24 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 27.01.2005 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kennt jemand noch dieses Wortspiel aus (ich glaube) Monkey Island 2 oder 3?

Man nimmt den Klavier spielenden Affen aus der Bar mit (vorher das Metronom ausschalten). Da das arme Kerlchen ohne Taktgeber ganz steif wird, kann man ihn prima als Maulschlüssel zum Öffnen von Ventilen und Lösen von Muttern einsetzen...

Übersetzung für dieses Werkzeug ist übrigens "monkey wrench" ...

So viel dazu...


----------



## Ghecko (7. März 2005)

Ich spiele die Spiele viel lieber auf Englisch als auf Deutsch. Die Übersetzung ist einfach stellenweise miserabel.


----------



## fraGGer8904 (8. Mai 2005)

*abschlussprüfung*

in hessen und einigen anderen bundesländern muss man ab diesem jahr ne abschlussprüfung für hauptschule oder realschule machen. einmal muss man ne 8 seitige hausarbeit abgeben (hab ich zum Glück schon hinter mir) und dann muss man noch eine präsentation machen (18.5 -25.5) und dann noch abschlussarbeiten in deutsch, englisch und mathe. wenn man zwei noten schlechter hat als die zeugnisnote geht die note runter. also zeugnis: 2 abschlussarbeit: 4 endnote: 3.  und dann noch diesen Freitag mathearbeit.


----------



## Dumbi (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: abschlussprüfung*



			
				fraGGer8904 am 08.05.2005 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> in hessen und einigen anderen bundesländern muss man ab diesem jahr ne abschlussprüfung für hauptschule oder realschule machen. einmal muss man ne 8 seitige hausarbeit abgeben (hab ich zum Glück schon hinter mir) und dann muss man noch eine präsentation machen (18.5 -25.5) und dann noch abschlussarbeiten in deutsch, englisch und mathe. wenn man zwei noten schlechter hat als die zeugnisnote geht die note runter. also zeugnis: 2 abschlussarbeit: 4 endnote: 3.  und dann noch diesen Freitag mathearbeit.


Falscher Thread?


----------



## Blumenhund (26. Mai 2005)

Klar, wenn man 7 Jahre Englisch in der Schule hatte, sollte das kein Problem sein...


----------



## HanFred (26. Mai 2005)

Blumenhund am 26.05.2005 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, wenn man 7 Jahre Englisch in der Schule hatte, sollte das kein Problem sein...


ach in der schule lernt längst nicht jeder gut englisch. und gelernt hat man's in der schule auch noch nicht, da gibt's nur die basics (in jeder fremdsprache).
ich habe das glück, sprachbegabt zu sein, das mag daran liegen, dass ich sehr gerne fremdsprachen einsetze vor ort, also in den ferien oder auch hier, wenn ich ausländern oder welschschweizern etwas erklären kann.
aber ich könnte bestimmt keinen logarithmus mehr berechnen oder differenzial... das hab ich auch in der schule nie ganz begriffen. weil es mich eben nie interessiert hat (schon in der primarschule nicht).
ich kenne jemanden (schweizer), der null fremdsprachen kann (franzi und englisch sind eigentlich pflicht in der schule) und nicht einmal korrektes deutsch auf die reihe kriegt (ich konnte mal mitverfolgen, wie er versucht hat, ein deutsches mädchen rumzukriegen - ich habe mich gekringelt vor lachen  ).
damit will ich sagen, dass es genug leute gibt, die sich nicht für fremdsprachen interessieren und sie so halt auch nie lernen. mir macht es halt viel spass, filme und games in der originalform zu geniessen, selbst dann, wenn ich die sprache nicht verstehe. ich ziehe untertitel der nachsynchro jederzeit vor.
andererseits haben sich die synchros gerade in spielen zu verbessern begonnen, seit profis eingesetzt werden. die wissen genau, was sie tun und lesen nicht gelangweilt vom blatt ab.


----------



## GreenSoda (26. Mai 2005)

Ich ziehe grundsätzlich jegliches Medienprodukt (auch Spiele) im Orginal vor. Lokalisierte Fassungen können eben, qualitätsmässig, höchstens ebenbürtig sei -und meistens muss man da eher mit Abstrichen rechnen: lieblose Sprecher, nicht-übersetzbare Wortspiele, schlicht fehlerhaft übersetzte Texte, geschnittener Kontext...so gut wie jede Übersetzung leidet an mind. einem dieser Punkte.

...nene, wenn ich die Auswahl zwischen einer dt. und ner us. Version habe wird meine Wahl immer auf die us-Version fallen (insofern es sich dabei um die Orginalversion handelt...die "Gothic"-Reihe wäre da zB ne Ausnahme...da ist das Orginal dt.)


----------



## showstopper123 (24. September 2005)

Die Umfrage ist höchst erstaunlich, aber ich schätze bei vielen wird ihre Stimme schlichtweg nicht korrekt sein.

Es ist eben schon ein Unterschied, ob man dem Spiel nur relativ gut folgen kann oder ob man fast Native Speaker ist.

Ich halte es für höchst unwahscheinlich, dass 40 % wirklich jedes Detail verstehen, ist ja schließlich schon noch ein Unterschied, ob ich der Handlng grob folgen kann oder ob ich auch tatsächlich jede Pointe verstehe

-> Übertreibt nicht so. .


----------



## Razor (13. Januar 2006)

is schon geil wenn amn einen englischen Vater hat.    habe mich schon immer mit meinem vater auf englisch unterhalten, bin aber auf einer deutshen schule, nur deutsche freunde...spreche aber trotzdem durch tägliche (unbewusste) wie englishes satelit fehrnsehen etc perfekt englisch

mehr originalversionen der spiele, nicht nochmal so eine shice wie cod2 -> ALLE redeten deutsch, sogar die amis ! da stieg man total net mehr durch


----------



## DarkForce11 (1. April 2006)

Allgemein komme ich mit
Englischen spielen sehr gut zurecht.
Aber bei EGO-Shotern wie z.B. Half-Life 2 ist
es schwierig wärend actionreichen Sequenzen sich noch
so auf das Übersetzten zu konzentrieren.


----------



## Guckyno1 (29. April 2006)

Ich würde sagen, das kommt auch immer ein wenig auf das Spiel an. Dreamfall (DF) zum Beispiel habe ich im englischen Original problemlos durchspielen können. Ob sich das aber so auf jeden anderen Titel übertragen läßt, weiß ich nicht, da DF bisher das einzige Spiel gewesen ist, das ich auf Englisch gespielt habe. 

Allerdings lese ich auch recht viel auf englisch - insofern bin ich wahrscheinlich "vorbelastet"


----------



## HanFred (29. April 2006)

Guckyno1 am 29.04.2006 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen, das kommt auch immer ein wenig auf das Spiel an. Dreamfall (DF) zum Beispiel habe ich im englischen Original problemlos durchspielen können. Ob sich das aber so auf jeden anderen Titel übertragen läßt, weiß ich nicht, da DF bisher das einzige Spiel gewesen ist, das ich auf Englisch gespielt habe.
> 
> Allerdings lese ich auch recht viel auf englisch - insofern bin ich wahrscheinlich "vorbelastet"


wenn du damit kein problem hattest, dann würde ich mal behaupten, dass du selten anecken wirst bei englischen spielen.
da wird so unsäglich viel gelabert im spiel, wenn du das alles verstandenhast, dann bist du IMHO bestens gerüstet für englische spiele.
filme finde ich manchmal selber schwierig. v.a. wenn die schauspieler nicht deutlich sprechen können. wie z.b. Gandalf in HdR. der hat in seinen bart begrabbelt und ich hab kaum was davon mitbekommen.


----------



## Master-Sandro (4. Juli 2006)

Als Fan von Japanischen Rollenspielen bleibt mir meist nichts anderes übrig, als diese auf Englisch zu spielen, aus dem einfachen Grund, dass sie in Europa oftmals nicht erscheinen und ich so einen Import spielen muss.
Wenn es sich irgendwie vermeiden lässt bevorzuge ich jedoch die Deutsche Version, obwohl meine Englischkenntnisse eigentlich recht gut sind. Jedoch kann es immer mal sein das man auf Englisch Wortwitze oder sonstige Anspielungen nicht versteht,da man einfach diese Sprache nicht so sehr beherrscht. Am besten gefällt mir natürliche eine perfekte deutsche Synchronisation aber das findet man nicht sehr oft.


----------



## Leptosom (4. Juli 2006)

Ich bevorzuge soweit erhältlich immer die Originalversion bzw. eine die sprachlich soweit möglich am Original bleibt (Russisch -> Englisch -> Deutsch muss z.B. wirklich nicht sein) Sprachprobleme gibts zumindest bei englischen Spielen nicht, nur mein Japanisch ist etwas eingerostet... 

Hintergrund sind aber nicht nur die sprachlichen Erwägungen sondern oft auch die Tatsache daß deutsche Versionen ja oft nur schwer verstümmelt zu haben sind (und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich hier in D eine "ab 18" Version kaufe, dann erwarte ich die ungeschnittene Variante und nicht ein Machwerk was im Extremfall nicht mal mehr ordentlich spielbar ist.

Was ich in dem Zusammenhang nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann ist die konsequente Sperrung vieler Softwarefirmen gegen Fanübersetzungen (Bei Civ 3 z.B.). Da ist sehr oft eine aktive Fanbasis vorhanden die durchaus brauchbare Übersetzungen abliefert und das für lau.


----------



## MICHI123 (4. Juli 2006)

bei spielen klar, da sind die dialoge ja meistens eh nicht tiefgründig oder fachchinesisch. filme und serien gehen auch meistens, da kommts aber drauf an wie deutlich die sprechen.

wobei ich englisch stets vorziehe. nicht unbedingt, weil die übersetzung inhaltliche fehler haben könnte, oder weil wortwitze eventuell verloren gehen könnten, sondern weil ich finde, dass das englische fast immer viel cooler klingt.


----------

